# **New Top 5 Hottie  List



## mishele

With all the hormones running rampant around here (Maria, cough), I though it would be a good time for a new Top 5 List!!
Name your top 5 hotties!! :heart::hail:

1. Chris Hemsworth :hail:
2. Joseph Gordon-Levitt
3. Bradley Cooper
4. Alexander Skarsgard:heart:
5. Clive Owen, Kevin Spacey
My super hot girl crush is on...
Natalie Portman and Emma Stone:heart:[h=1][/h][h=1][/h]


----------



## Braineack

you wanna know how i know you're gay?


----------



## ronlane

I find this offensive and oppressive to men.


----------



## mishele

Braineack said:


> you wanna know how i know you're gay?


Ummm, sure?!! lol

Where's your list?!!


----------



## runnah

1. Charlize Theron (always #1)
2. Amy Adams
3. Julie Brown
4. Gwen Stefani
5. Ygritte from Game of thrones.

Honorable mentions: Angela Glasgow, Portia De Rossi, Aisha Tyler, Sabine Schmitt, Jamie Anderson


----------



## Braineack

1. Christian Bale
2. Ryan Gosling
3. Patrick Dempsy
4. Paul Walker
5. Leo


----------



## runnah

Braineack said:


> 1. Christian Bale
> 2. Ryan Gosling
> 3. Patrick Dempsy
> 4. Paul Walker
> 5. Leo



Like the pretty boys eh?


----------



## mmaria

mishele said:


> With all the hormones running rampant around here (Maria, cough)


oh lmao Mishele!!! Thanks for the laugh! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






I can't name hotties that quickly... 

oh wait...

1. Daine - no explanation necessary
2. Leonore - I find her intelligence attractive
3. Mishele - body and energy
4. runnah - funny and...  something else, I can't remember right now 
5. Eric - he can fight Neoguri


----------



## EIngerson

Pfffft, I think you forgot someone don't you&#8230;&#8230;?


----------



## Braineack

runnah said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Christian Bale
> 2. Ryan Gosling
> 3. Patrick Dempsy
> 4. Paul Walker
> 5. Leo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like the pretty boys eh?
Click to expand...


My wife says it's okay that I like the girlie ones.


----------



## mmaria

EIngerson said:


> Pfffft, I think you forgot someone don't you&#8230;&#8230;?


 hey... I didn't

 (I'm sure she's pm'ing you right now to apologize for such a big mistake, you'll be glad she forgot you )


Mishele- our taste of men is completely different!


----------



## EIngerson

lol


----------



## Vince.1551

Whoopi Goldberg ... <3


----------



## rexbobcat

1. Simon Pegg 
2. Stanley Tucci
3. Brian Sims (not a showbiz celebrity but still kind of a political celebrity in his own right. Also, that bone structure dayum)
4. Ewan McGregor
5. Hugh Jackman

Honorable Mentions: Bradley Cooper, Colin Farrell, Tina Fey, Zooey Deschanel

Objectifying attractive people is one of my favorite pastimes.


----------



## bentcountershaft

I can't narrow it down to just five, or even close to it.  Hell, I can't even narrow down my top five Bond girls, let alone adding the rest of the world into the mix.

Speaking of Bond girls I'm pretty sure I'd have to have Naomi Harris and Rosamund Pike on that list.  And Barbara Bach of course.  And Britt Eckland.  And Jane Seymour.  And Halle Berry, too, ****.  And Gemma Arterton.  Oh, and Shirley Eaton, obviously.

See?


----------



## mom2nj

I really like David Beckham..and my girl crush has always been Alyssa Milano.


----------



## limr

Boy crushes. I like 'em scruffy:

1. George Clooney
2. Colin Firth
3. Hendrik Lundqvist 
4. Hugh Jackman
5. John Hamm

Honorable mentions: 
a. Viggo Mortensen, but only when he's all scruffed up to play Aragorn. 
b. Goran Vi&#353;nji&#263; - played Luka on ER many moons ago. And oh my god, I just read his Wikipedia entry and saw that he lives on Hvar (an island off of the Croatian coast) and I was actually there and didn't even friggin' stalk him? I'm a fool.

My girl crushes are all very curvy:

1. Selma Hayak
2. Sofia Vergara. 
3. Jennifer Love Hewitt. 

Honorable mentions: Keira Knightley and Emma Watson because they have beautiful faces but they're not curvy enough.


----------



## Braineack

surpised no mention of eva mendes or maira menunous then.

a little less old and tired than the listed...


----------



## runnah

Braineack said:


> a little less old and tired than the listed...



Age only sweetens the wine. Besides, older women know what they want and normally have much less drama and BS. I can't imagine dealing a 20 something now.


----------



## Braineack

i posted a 40 and 36 year old respectively.


----------



## runnah

Braineack said:


> i posted a 40 and 36 year old respectively.



Honestly I had to google both of them because I have never heard of them.


----------



## Braineack

youre welcome.


----------



## webestang64

Women of today crushes...............
Kaley Cuoco
Sandra Bullock
Michelle Yeoh
Jennifer Love Hewitt
Ming-Na Wen




Yesteryear... (If only I had a time machine)
Barbara Stanwyck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :heart:


Only male crush I guess would be Robert De Niro............just be cool to hang out with him...............


----------



## runnah

Braineack said:


> youre welcome.



Meh. They are ok. Not my type. (blonde)


----------



## JacaRanda

Wow, no mention of Marilyn Ch****rs or Gina Ly** or...................


----------



## runnah

JacaRanda said:


> Wow, no mention of Marilyn Ch****rs or Gina Ly** or...................



Ginger Lynn?


----------



## rexbobcat

runnah said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> 
> a little less old and tired than the listed...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Age only sweetens the wine. Besides, older women know what they want and normally have much less drama and BS. I can't imagine dealing a 20 something now.
Click to expand...


Are you sure about that?


----------



## rexbobcat

limr said:


> Boy crushes. I like 'em scruffy:
> 
> 1. George Clooney
> 2. Colin Firth
> 3. Hendrik Lundqvist
> 4. Hugh Jackman
> 5. John Hamm
> 
> Honorable mentions:
> a. Viggo Mortensen, but only when he's all scruffed up to play Aragorn.
> b. Goran Vi&#353;nji&#263; - played Luka on ER many moons ago. And oh my god, I just read his Wikipedia entry and saw that he lives on Hvar (an island off of the Croatian coast) and I was actually there and didn't even friggin' stalk him? I'm a fool.
> 
> My girl crushes are all very curvy:
> 
> 1. Selma Hayak
> 2. Sofia Vergara.
> 3. Jennifer Love Hewitt.
> 
> Honorable mentions: Keira Knightley and Emma Watson because they have beautiful faces but they're not curvy enough.



Yeah Viggo Mortensen is weird. I thought he was very attractive in LoTR, and then I saw him after he cleaned up and thought, "....Oh...."


----------



## runnah

rexbobcat said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> 
> a little less old and tired than the listed...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Age only sweetens the wine. Besides, older women know what they want and normally have much less drama and BS. I can't imagine dealing a 20 something now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you sure about that?
> 
> View attachment 79082
Click to expand...


Those aren't women...those are abominations.


----------



## snerd

I saw Gwyneth Paltrow in the movie "Thanks for Sharing" last month. Oh my good gawd!! I really DO try not to look at women as ONLY sex objects, but I lost this one immediately!!! 


https://i1.ytimg.com/vi/Xzvw3-o-lRM/maxresdefault.jpg


----------



## rexbobcat

snerd said:


> I saw Gwyneth Paltrow in the movie "Thanks for Sharing" last month. Oh my good gawd!! I really DO try not to look at women as ONLY sex objects, but I lost this one immediately!!!
> 
> 
> https://i1.ytimg.com/vi/Xzvw3-o-lRM/maxresdefault.jpg



I just wish she wasn't crazy.


----------



## table1349

The rampant Sexism going on in this thread.  The SHAME of it all!!!


----------



## mishele

mmaria said:


> EIngerson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pfffft, I think you forgot someone don't you?
> 
> 
> 
> hey... I didn't
> 
> (I'm sure she's pm'ing you right now to apologize for such a big mistake, you'll be glad she forgot you )
> 
> 
> Mishele- our taste of men is completely different!
Click to expand...

lol Well, let's see your list, my dear!


----------



## JacaRanda

runnah said:


> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, no mention of Marilyn Ch****rs or Gina Ly** or...................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ginger Lynn?
Click to expand...


See, just the visual screwed me up.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## snowbear

1.  My lovely wife.

The others in no particular order:
Zooey Deschanel (OK, Emily too)
Morgan Smith Goodwin
The Emmas (Stone & Watson)
Debbie, from my algebra class when I wan in the ninth grade.


----------



## Rosy

snowbear said:


> 1.  My lovely wife.
> 
> The others in no particular order:
> Zooey Deschanel (OK, Emily too)
> Morgan Smith Goodwin
> The Emmas (Stone & Watson)
> Debbie, from my algebra class when I wan in the ninth grade.




My hubby
Rob Lowe
Kevin Costner
The new superman
Rob Lowe


----------



## mishele

Rosy said:


> My hubby
> Rob Lowe
> *Kevin Costner*
> The new superman
> Rob Lowe


Oh MY!!


----------



## runnah

How about hottest forum members? Or is that a road we shouldn't go down?


----------



## mishele

That's just silly. Dan would win in a landslide!


----------



## Rosy

mishele said:


> Oh MY!!
> Video Link: http://youtu.be/sBfdl6hNZ9k


----------



## runnah

mishele said:


> That's just silly. Dan would win in a landslide!



Top 5 yeah, but only #4. 

I haven't decided #1 yet but I am easily swayed by cash and nudes.


----------



## mishele

Rosy said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh MY!!
> Video Link: http://youtu.be/sBfdl6hNZ9k
Click to expand...


I just watched Bull Durham the other night..hehe


----------



## snowbear

runnah said:


> How about hottest forum members? Or is that a road we shouldn't go down?



Too many - way more than five.


----------



## Rosy

mishele said:


> I just watched Bull Durham the other night..hehe



You need to see 3 days to kill and Jack Ryan....


----------



## runnah

Women find Kevin Costner hot?!

My world view has been turned upside down!


----------



## rexbobcat

runnah said:


> Women find Kevin Costner hot?!
> 
> My world view has been turned upside down!






Excuse you.


----------



## mishele

runnah said:


> Women find Kevin Costner hot?!
> 
> My world view has been turned upside down!


Come on, the man had webbed feet in Water World!! That's hot!


----------



## mishele

How can anyone deny this link?!! Seriously?! 
http://www.buzzfeed.com/lyapalater/sultry-photos-of-kevin-costner


----------



## Rosy

mishele said:


> How can anyone deny this link?!! Seriously?!
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/lyapalater/sultry-photos-of-kevin-costner




Don't forget Rob Lowe


----------



## Life

snerd said:


> I saw Gwyneth Paltrow in the movie "Thanks for Sharing" last month. Oh my good gawd!! I really DO try not to look at women as ONLY sex objects, but I lost this one immediately!!!
> 
> 
> https://i1.ytimg.com/vi/Xzvw3-o-lRM/maxresdefault.jpg


I get your point there!


----------



## runnah

Rosy said:


> Don't forget Rob Lowe



Now he is a good looking dude. And funny.


----------



## Rosy

runnah said:


> Now he is a good looking dude. And funny.



Glad we can agree!!!!
The Hubs...agrees as well.  To bad that earlier scandal dented his career
But he's still around and aging gracefully


----------



## mishele

I would like to throw Mark Wahlberg into the mix...hehe


----------



## Rosy

mishele said:


> I would like to throw Mark Wahlberg into the mix...hehe
> Video Link: http://youtu.be/-eSN8Cwit_s



Markie Mark. AKA MR. CALVIN KLEIN


----------



## snowbear

Usher & Adam Levine would be on my lovely wife's list.


----------



## limr

runnah said:


> Women find Kevin Costner hot?!
> 
> My world view has been turned upside down!



No. Just...no.

He's way too pretty for me. Besides, once he opens his mouth and spews unscripted crap, it ruins everything.


----------



## mishele

LL Cool J!! Those lips!! MMMM!!


----------



## runnah

limr said:


> No. Just...no.  He's way too pretty for me. Besides, once he opens his mouth and spews unscripted crap, it ruins everything.



I always liked you the best.


----------



## Tiller

After 6 years of celibacy while dating, I'm gonna have to say my newlywed wife. 

Sex is awesome.


----------



## runnah

Tiller said:


> After 6 years of celibacy while dating, I'm gonna have to say my newlywed wife.  Sex is awesome.



Forced or self inflicted celibacy?


----------



## pgriz

Tiller said:


> After 6 years of celibacy while dating, I'm gonna have to say my newlywed wife.
> 
> Sex is awesome.



Wouldn't know about the last bit, but from the pictures you posted before, I do agree, she's a real hottie.  Congrats on the marriage.  It's been almost a month now?  The honeymoon lasts another five months I believe. :mrgreen:


----------



## runnah

pgriz said:


> Wouldn't know about the last bit, but from the pictures you posted before, I do agree, she's a real hottie.  Congrats on the marriage.  It's been almost a month now?  The honeymoon lasts another five months I believe. :mrgreen:



Should we tell him or just let him find out on his own?


----------



## mishele

runnah said:


> pgriz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't know about the last bit, but from the pictures you posted before, I do agree, she's a real hottie.  Congrats on the marriage.  It's been almost a month now?  The honeymoon lasts another five months I believe. :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should we tell him or just let him find out on his own?
Click to expand...

Ahhh, just let him enjoy it for awhile.


----------



## Tiller

runnah said:


> Forced or self inflicted celibacy?



Self inflicted.   

I'll enjoy it while I can 

And God, am I enjoying it...


----------



## pgriz

runnah said:


> pgriz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't know about the last bit, but from the pictures you posted before, I do agree, she's a real hottie.  Congrats on the marriage.  It's been almost a month now?  The honeymoon lasts another five months I believe. :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should we tell him or just let him find out on his own?
Click to expand...


We don't need to do a thing.  I think it will be screamingly obvious (when the baby comes).



mishele said:


> Ahhh, just let him enjoy it for awhile.


  Uh huh.  Mum's the word.


----------



## limr

runnah said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. Just...no.  He's way too pretty for me. Besides, once he opens his mouth and spews unscripted crap, it ruins everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always liked you the best.
Click to expand...


Does that mean I make the list?


----------



## minicoop1985

snowbear said:


> Usher & Adam Levine would be on my lovely wife's list.



My wife drools over both. Literally. As in I've seen her salivate on herself. It's amusing.


----------



## Braineack

I'm debating if I should remove Leo off my list for Curtis Stone...  Leo's looking a bit old lately, and Curtis can cook.


----------



## Braineack

oh shoot and i totally forgot about Bear Grylls.


----------



## runnah

limr said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. Just...no.  He's way too pretty for me. Besides, once he opens his mouth and spews unscripted crap, it ruins everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always liked you the best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does that mean I make the list?
Click to expand...


You're in!


----------



## mishele

Braineack said:


> I'm debating if I should remove Leo off my list for Curtis Stone...  Leo's looking a bit old lately, and Curtis can cook.



Leo isn't aging well for me. Brad Pitt on the other hand is always going to be a hottie. Add Brad!! He seems like your type.


----------



## runnah

mishele said:


> He seems like your type.



Really? He always seemed like a bear cub to me.


----------



## Braineack

Leo aged great, but all good things come to an end, you can't look like you're 18 your entire life--especially when you're 40.

Brad pitt in legends of the fall maybe; not today.


I'd go paul rudd or seth macfarlane before brad.


----------



## runnah

The transformation is almost complete.


----------



## runnah

I can't believe none of the ladies mention Alcede from True Blood. My wife visibly swoons when he shows up on screen.


----------



## mishele

Oh don't worry!! He was considered!! I'm still mourning his death on True Blood!


----------



## runnah

mishele said:


> Oh don't worry!! He was considered!! I'm still mourning his death on True Blood!



What is with you and spoilers?!?!?!?!?


----------



## mishele

Why the hell didn't you watch the damn show on Sunday?!!


----------



## runnah

mishele said:


> Why the hell didn't you watch the damn show on Sunday?!!



Because I do other things besides watch TV!


----------



## pixmedic

why hasn't Adrian Paul made the list?
or Kevin Sorbo?


----------



## mishele

runnah said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why the hell didn't you watch the damn show on Sunday?!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because I do other things besides watch TV!
Click to expand...


Me and you both know that's not true...lol

Medic...I don't even know who those guys are. lol Are they young pups?


----------



## runnah

mishele said:


> Me and you both know that's not true...lol



Got me there, but I was watching Game of Thrones.

Don't spoiling that! Again!


----------



## pixmedic

mishele said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why the hell didn't you watch the damn show on Sunday?!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because I do other things besides watch TV!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me and you both know that's not true...lol
> 
> Medic...I don't even know who those guys are. lol Are they young pups?
Click to expand...



*sigh*
no...
im just showing my age. 
Adrian Paul was Duncan McCleod on the Highlander TV series in the 90's. 
Kevin Sorbo has been in a few movies, but most notably was Hercules on the TV series, also from the 90's.


----------



## rexbobcat

Also Gray Oldman, particularly as Sirius Black.


----------



## limr

Adrian Paul! I'm expanding my list to include him. Don't know how he's holding up, but he was hot as the Highlander.

And now I'm _really _going to age myself. When I was a kid, I had a HUGE crush on Jon-Erik Hexum. (Shaddap, just go google him.) Then we went and did something truly stupid and accidentally killed himself with a gun loaded with blanks. Well, at least he'll always be hot!

I actually think most men are more handsome after they've got a few years under their belt. I never had any use for Brad Pitt when he was younger, but he's better looking now that he's older. But he's really not my type. I can recognize that he's handsome, but he doesn't make things go all tingly.


----------



## Braineack

milo ventimiglia.


----------



## jaomul

Misheles last 5 avatars, and if you say cartoons don't count you never saw who framed Roger rabbit


----------



## limr

Ooh, and Toby Stephens. He was the sexiest Rochester of any Jane Eyre adaptation. Meeeee...ow.


----------



## rexbobcat

jaomul said:


> Misheles last 5 avatars, and if you say cartoons don't count you never saw who framed Roger rabbit


----------



## jeveretts

1. Akiko Katayama​2. Nikia Phoenix
3. Felicia Day
4. Morgan Smith Goodwyn
5. Gwyneth Paltrow


----------



## JacaRanda

Jaimie Lee Curtis 
Pam Grier
Alejandra Guzman
Jaclyn Smith
Sheri Belefonte

Denzel
Harry Belefonte
Fred (the hammer) Williamson
Billy Dee Williams
Sydney Poitier

My Momma helped with these


----------



## Rosy

JacaRanda said:


> Jaimie Lee Curtis
> Pam Grier
> Alejandra Guzman
> Jaclyn Smith
> Sheri Belefonte
> 
> Denzel
> Harry Belefonte
> Fred (the hammer) Williamson
> Billy Dee Williams
> Sydney Poitier
> 
> My Momma helped with these



William Levy. ...


----------



## JacaRanda

Rosy said:


> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jaimie Lee Curtis
> Pam Grier
> Alejandra Guzman
> Jaclyn Smith
> Sheri Belefonte
> 
> Denzel
> Harry Belefonte
> Fred (the hammer) Williamson
> Billy Dee Williams
> Sydney Poitier
> 
> My Momma helped with these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> William Levy. ...
Click to expand...


Oh, where did you find that great looking hunk - I mean punk - I mean dude.


----------



## pgriz

Kinda surprised that Daine didn't seem to make anyone's list, at least in this thread.


----------



## Rosy

JacaRanda said:


> Oh, where did you find that great looking hunk - I mean punk - I mean dude.



Cutie huh??
Cuban actor..does mostly soap operas.  Was in dancing with the stars


----------



## JacaRanda

pgriz said:


> Kinda surprised that Daine didn't seem to make anyone's list, at least in this thread.




MMaria MMaria mentioned that showoff early on.


----------



## pgriz

Ah.  see?  I don't pay attention.


----------



## mmaria

JacaRanda said:


> pgriz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda surprised that Daine didn't seem to make anyone's list, at least in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MMaria MMaria mentioned that showoff early on.
Click to expand...




pgriz said:


> Ah.  see?  I don't pay attention.




the first page of this thread, Paul


----------



## pgriz

I know that's so long ago.  I have a short attention span.  That's what I tell me wife.    Doesn't always work.  Actually, never does.  But hey.


----------



## mmaria

you're forgiven


----------



## table1349

Well if were going to have a Sexist thread then someone needs to do it right!!!:mrgreen:

1.  Lauren Bacall at 18.  There has probably never been a more beautiful or sensual woman than Lauren Bacall especially at 18 when she stared with Humphrey Bogart in *To Have And Have Not*.  

 Whole reason I learned to whistle. 

2. Zooey Deschanel.  Cute, Quirky, and probably more fun than most could handle.  She looks and acts like she could put the Energizer Bunny to shame. 


3. Gemma Arterton.  Oh Lordy leave me satin.   


4. Kirsten Dunst.  I don't have to be bitten by some Radioactive Spider to appreciate her and what she has to offer. 

 


5. Sophia Bush.  Seriously, who could say no to such a face.  



Honorable Mention.  Amanda Crew.  You always have to look out for the "Innocent" ones. 





Sorry, I don't find guys hot so I will leave that to the ladies.


----------



## mishele

Let's take a moment and recognize Shakira!!!!!


----------



## snerd

Showing my age, but Elizabeth Montgomery was smoking hot!


https://2.bp.blogspot.com/-mYd8joBh8sw/T4rv0IDEt3I/AAAAAAAADH8/ZuWoED8P6n8/s1600/elizabet+m.jpg


----------



## tirediron

mishele said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> 
> you wanna know how i know you're gay?
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm, sure?!! lol
> 
> Where's your list?!!
Click to expand...

1.  Me;
2.  me;
3.  me;
4.  me; and
5.  me.

Any questions?


----------



## table1349

tirediron said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> 
> you wanna know how i know you're gay?
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm, sure?!! lol
> 
> Where's your list?!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1.  Me;
> 2.  me;
> 3.  me;
> 4.  me; and
> 5.  me.
> 
> Any questions?
Click to expand...

Now I know who you are!!!


----------



## tirediron

gryphonslair99 said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm, sure?!! lol
> 
> Where's your list?!!
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  Me;
> 2.  me;
> 3.  me;
> 4.  me; and
> 5.  me.
> 
> Any questions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now I know who you are!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## rexbobcat

mishele said:


> Let's take a moment and recognize Shakira!!!!!



There is a surprising lack of Queen Beyonce as well.


----------



## bentcountershaft

As far as musicians go, my list begins and ends with this little lady.


----------



## Braineack

rexbobcat said:


> There is a surprising lack of Queen Beyonce as well.



its not surprising whatsoever.

forgot about my hunky guys Mike Rowe and Scott Patterson.


----------



## rexbobcat

Braineack said:


> its not surprising whatsoever.  forgot about my hunky guys Mike Rowe and Scott Patterson.



Blasphemy! 

Also Mike Rowe's really attractive, albeit a bit too political nowadays for me.


----------



## manaheim

5. Claire Forlani.
4. Claire Forlani.
3. Claire Forlani.
2. Claire Forlani.
1. Claire Forlani.


----------



## Braineack

rexbobcat said:


> Also Mike Rowe's really attractive, albeit a bit too political nowadays for me.



maybe those democrats he voted for and asked for support from shouldn't have pissed him off and forced him to wise up and turn and then actually get the help he desired, rightfully.


----------



## limr

Braineack said:


> rexbobcat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also Mike Rowe's really attractive, albeit a bit too political nowadays for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe those democrats he voted for and asked for support from shouldn't have pissed him off and forced him to wise up and turn and then actually get the help he desired, rightfully.
Click to expand...


No no no no no no no, please let's keep it to the purely shallow and superficial discussion of external appearances.

Like how smoking hot Gary Cooper was! https://www.google.com/search?q=gar...aHyAT_gYLIAg&ved=0CAgQ_AUoAQ&biw=1024&bih=487


----------



## Braineack

i like when he gets dirty


----------



## Braineack

i got a dirty job for him.


----------



## limr

Braineack said:


> i got a dirty job for him.



Now we're talking! :mrgreen:


----------



## mishele

*YES!!!!*:heart:


----------



## Braineack

*
NO!  *uke:

Runnah does like the blondes though...


----------



## mishele

^^^ I cried when I saw that!! lol


----------



## limr

Braineack said:


> *
> NO!  *uke:
> 
> Runnah does like the blondes though...




GAH! So wrong so wrong, make it stop!!!


----------



## mishele

*Jeremy Piven!!* This was the background on my computer for a good 2 years!! Love him as Ari on Entourage!! Yum!!


----------



## mmaria

oh God... you all have a "normal" taste in men and woman...


----------



## table1349

mmaria said:


> oh God... you all have a "normal" taste in men and woman...



Well it is so hard to find a 3 breasted, twin vaginaed woman these days that enjoys the taste of protein, can suck a cantaloupe through a straw and loves to make you a sandwich whenever you are hungry.


----------



## runnah

mishele said:


> Jeremy Piven!! This was the background on my computer for a good 2 years!! Love him as Ari on Entourage!! Yum!! <img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=79209"/>



I will never go to you for advice on music or men!


----------



## mishele

My post is still the same after a year!!! How about you?!!!


----------



## runnah

Yup


----------



## rexbobcat

We should make a list of sexy people on the forum. Let's get this awkward party started.


----------



## pixmedic

rexbobcat said:


> We should make a list of sexy people on the forum. Let's get this awkward party started.


 
runnah


----------



## rexbobcat

pixmedic said:


> rexbobcat said:
> 
> 
> 
> We should make a list of sexy people on the forum. Let's get this awkward party started.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> runnah
Click to expand...


Obviously


----------



## intentanalyst




----------



## Life

Are we talking hottie as in pretty face, or boobs/ body?


----------

